# Can some tell me what type of cichlid this is please.



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for photos they are fast.
















Is it a Pseudotropheus Elongatus Ornatus.
I cant remember what my mate said they were.


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

can it be a socolofi?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

SCARF_ACE1981 said:


> can it be a socolofi?


I wondered about a Pseudotropheus socolofi too... but the picture isn't 100% conclusive, and the barring a bit off putting.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Here are some more pictures i took best i could get sorry.
You may be right.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone who can help to get a 100 % please


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Ps. Elongatus, one of them anyway...


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm leaning towards hybrid. Pseudotropheus, yes. Pure, I doubt it.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes it is a Pseudotropheus socolofi and is no hybird !! 
Talked to my mate today he told me what it was for sure he breeds them its my bad pictures.
He would be disgusted to think someone said that lol.
He has been breeding cichlids for years pure strains only ;-)


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Pure Pseudotropheus socolofi?

Hmm hope they darken and lose those bars. They sure do not look right yet. Dunno maybe they have become so far from wild they no longer look right (or are still young and stressed) and the bars are increasing but I would have not touched socolofi that looked like that if looking to breed from them.
Got any photos of the breeding stock?
Pure strains should come with a location.

All the best James


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

ceech said:


> Yes it is a Pseudotropheus socolofi and is no hybird !!
> Talked to my mate today he told me what it was for sure he breeds them its my bad pictures.
> He would be disgusted to think someone said that lol.
> He has been breeding cichlids for years pure strains only ;-)


If he is, indeed, pure, then i'd say the quality is poor. A good quality Socolofi should be blue with little to no barring. For example:


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

I donty know why i always get these bars in my pictures,
If ya look in the tank now today they dont have any bars at all just pure blue they are .
What is the reson for this ?


----------

